# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Volvoja rapakon taakse

## antti

Volvo 9700 mallia myydään näköjään USAssa, onko kellään tietoa, ovatko made in Lieto ?     http://www.busride.com/article.asp?V...009&IssueNo=11

----------


## hylje

Artikkelissa mainitaan seuraavaa:




> As the Volvo 9700 makes its way into North American coach operations, a unique modus operandi is woven from diverse corporate cultures and nationalities. Grown from the roots of Volvo in Sweden it threads to Prevost in Canada, where the sister company oversees manufacturing in Mexico for distribution, sales and service of the coach in the United States. Additionally, the Volvo D13 engine is manufactured in the United States.


Kokoonpano tapahtunee siis Meksikossa, ja komponentit ilmeisesti laajalti Yhdysvalloista.

----------


## J_J

Sain käsityksen, että Jenkkeihin tehtävissä 9700 -busseissa käytettävät Volvo D13 moottorit valmistettaisiin USA:ssa. Vaihteistoksi mainittiin I-Shift? Ei kovin perinteistä jenkkiläistä bussimeininkiä siis...

----------

